# Tips and Tricks for Router Woodcarving



## DIYWaterDog (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello All,

Just found this site and excited to be part of the community.

Just bought a Bosch Colt Palm/Finish Router!!

I am a complete newbie to woodworking. Overall, just one of those people that always exploring new things to do in the shop/garage. Have not used a router since Jr. High shop class 35 years ago.

Want to start by making some simple signs and "carving" designs.

Looking for any tips or "tricks of the trade", before I start making dust. I have been exploring a variety of Tube videos.

Looking forward to what you have to share.

DIY Water Dog.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Welcome to the site. It's a great place. YouTube has a few videos on sign making with the the Colt.


----------



## DIYWaterDog (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks. Have watched a few. As a matter of fact… enough to sell me on the Colt


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi DIY Welcome to Ljs
I'm a bit of a router nut I have 40 of them, I would recommend Dewalt's compact router it has more power than most trim routers and if bought as a set you get a plunge router base with it too. Good luck with whatever router you get.

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWP611PK-Torque-Variable-Compact/dp/B0049ZFUK2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1490755494&sr=8-2&keywords=dewalt+dwp611+router


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Can the Colt take a guide bushing set so you can use templates? If so, you will get better results using templates than you will freehand - at least for me. You can make them out of cheap hardboard, and once you have made it, it can be used over and over again. Here is some detail of a house sign I made that used two templates (negative template for the oval, positive template for the fish) and freehanded between the hard edges to give it a hand carved look:










Inside detail on the fish itself was done using a dremel. For one-off stuff (house numbers, names, etc…), I'll print out a pattern on the printer and glue it on the sign, usually after cutting out each individual number/letter - then freehand around them up to the edges. Outside perimeter gets a rectangular hardboard pattern to keep crisp/straight lines. Everything else in between gets hogged out freehand:

Lots of different methods… the above are just a few.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Hi DIY Welcome to Ljs
> I m a bit of a router nut I have 40 of them, I would recommend Dewalt s compact router it has more power than most trim routers and if bought as a set you get a plunge router base with it too. Good luck with whatever router you get.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWP611PK-Torque-Variable-Compact/dp/B0049ZFUK2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1490755494&sr=8-2&keywords=dewalt+dwp611+router
> ...


"Just bought a Bosch Colt Palm/Finish Router!!"

Too late, but I like the Dewalt also.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm sure you'll make great things with whatever router you use "J"


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I m sure you ll make great things with whatever router you use "J"
> 
> - a1Jim


Not me! But thanks, DIYWaterDog already bought the Colt


----------



## DIYWaterDog (Mar 26, 2017)

> Can the Colt take a guide bushing set so you can use templates? If so, you will get better results using templates than you will freehand - at least for me. You can make them out of cheap hardboard, and once you have made it, it can be used over and over again. Here is some detail of a house sign I made that used two templates (negative template for the oval, positive template for the fish) and freehanded between the hard edges to give it a hand carved look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brad,

Not sure about the "guide bushing" you mention. Sounds like it would be very helpful. Have been trying to find more information to answer your question. Maybe someone with the Colt and experience can answer. Anyone know?


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I have the Bosch Colt router, and also have the plunge base for it. And best of all, the plunge base accepts that great template guide setup that Bosch offers.

The OP will want a variety of bits for sign making. Luckily, they aren't expensive.


----------

